# I Think I Have Lost My Mind



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

I just got a new to me 1968 Taurus model 56 guitar so you'd think I'd be satisfied. But no, the itch to try a concert level guitar got the better of me and I broke down and bought a 1992 Paulino Bernabe model 50 classical guitar off of eprey about 5 minutes ago. I have always wanted a high end acoustic guitar and the price seemed within my reach (barely) and a good deal. Apart from a little wear on the top, the guitar looks to be in good shape and plays well. Here is a clip of the seller playing it on Youtube. I hope it sounds half as good when I play it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlF2vMavOaA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrtKefb660Q

Now I just have to wait until it gets here. I'll post some pics when it arrives.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

I really love the sound when a store clerk plays a guitar for me.
So I buy it, and when I get it home it sounds terrible.
It seems all guitars are made this way.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Great sounding video demo. Going to try and learn 'Wild Mountain Thyme'


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

I got my Bernabe today! After paying $450 PST and GST on a used 23 year old guitar (rotten government) I got her home. She plays so nice, the action is low but no buzzing, the trebbles, mids and highs seem very well balanced and the tone is rich with lots of sustain. And does she ever play loud! Very good projection. This is by far my best guitar, she seems so easy to play. Here are a few pics (could have been better, I suck as a photographer).

And thank you to Tavi Jinariu for the accurate description, great communication and packing of the guitar. He is not only a great musician but also an honest seller.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey, what happened to my pics? Did I post too many? I'll post a link to my photobucket, perhaps that will work.

http://s719.photobucket.com/user/albert314/library/1992 Bernabe M50 Guitar?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

albert said:


> Hey, what happened to my pics? Did I post too many? I'll post a link to my photobucket, perhaps that will work.
> 
> http://s719.photobucket.com/user/albert314/library/1992 Bernabe M50 Guitar?sort=3&page=1


Click on the photos in your photobucket file. Then click on the IMG box and paste into your post. Like this.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

That's nice!


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Steadfastly. I think I did that originally but then my pictures disappeared. And thanks ed2000, I am very happy I took the plunge.


----------

